# line boring cam journal?



## Hobbystock (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello, I am rebuilding an rb26 that spun an oil pump. It sceased the exhaust cam journal. Other than that, it's in great condition. Can I line bore the head and just use it, or do i need to go shopping for a new one? Do they make a bearing that can be fitted in a cam tunnel?


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, it depends on the damage that has been done. You can line bore it without any problem, but you need a good machinist!, line bore every cap individually. If the machinist can do it properly, you won't need any bearings. If says he needs to do it, better stay off from a bearing and the machinist , because that's not really the right way how to do it. But as i already said, it depends on the damage that has been done, we're talking about a few hundreds.

I'd recommend a new head instead of using a damaged one.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Never heard of a bearing for that. New Heads aren't that expensive from Nissan. You could get a good used Head for the money you would be spending on the old screwed one.

Marc


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I inline bored my cam journals without any issues. Cost £150.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats quite cheap, how much did they took out?

@WvdB
How can you call boring each individual cap "line boring"? 

Marc


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

@ Marc; Haha, yeah you're right. I was not very clear in that part :chairshot. I wanted to make clear that each cap will be bored, so not only the damaged one!

So as Stachi said, better buy a new one instead putting the money in fixing the old one.


----------

